
Is Tesla disrupting Detroit? - rmason
http://www.detroitnews.com/story/business/columnists/daniel-howes/2016/04/07/howes-tesla-hoopla-embodies-disruption-detroit/82773554/
======
rmason
A Detroit newspaper calling Elon Musk the Henry Ford of our era? This article
isn't going to go over very well with the majority of people here in Michigan
but its nice to see the truth be told.

